# Two new buns! :)



## Ange17 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, had two new bunnies from a lady who could no longer keep them 

They are both girls and neutured.

In this pic, its one the previous owner took the brown one looks a lot smaller but they are both about the same size now.

Has anyone any ideas on breeds etc, They are both very big 

Meet Molly ( black) and Rosie


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the agouti (brown) one looks very similar to my cleo, i would say they are both conti crosses, the black ones ears look too small to be pure conti


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww well whatever they are they are gorgeous!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i agree there contie crossers


----------



## Ange17 (Jan 28, 2010)

Been working on my bunny garden, still looking a bit rough - new top soil and turf on order 

Yes Rosie does look like Cleo 

New pics


----------

